# stolt grange



## hullboy (Dec 31, 2015)

looking for any crew members served on stolt grange in 1971


----------



## handybilly7 (Feb 2, 2009)

Check out my photo of "stolt grange" in Montevideo 1971. This was the trip when the saloon steward shot the cook--in the Moulin Rouge Recife.


----------



## hullboy (Dec 31, 2015)

handybilly7 said:


> Check out my photo of "stolt grange" in Montevideo 1971. This was the trip when the saloon steward shot the cook--in the Moulin Rouge Recife.


handybilly it me the chilean seaman tried to shoot the cook thought it was abottle he was comeing at me and put his arm out and was shot through the arm it missed me and the second cook danceing was shot in the chest me and the chilano ended up in recife jail i was let out after a day the chilano got ten years in a brasil prison 
hullboy


----------



## handybilly7 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Shooting at the Moulin Roge*

HullBoy--wow all these years and I never knew--recall when we sailed some crew members were left behind--I assumed in hospital? I was 3rd Mate on cargo watch so never did go ashore that night. Sailed with full load of molasses for San Juan--tank clean and back load 40 parcels for EC SA. That was the Grange's run at the time--recall Stolts said to be well pleased.


----------



## hullboy (Dec 31, 2015)

*Stolt Grange*



handybilly7 said:


> HullBoy--wow all these years and I never knew--recall when we sailed some crew members were left behind--I assumed in hospital? I was 3rd Mate on cargo watch so never did go ashore that night. Sailed with full load of molasses for San Juan--tank clean and back load 40 parcels for EC SA. That was the Grange's run at the time--recall Stolts said to be well pleased.


handybilly remember on the Houston river at the refinery when they refused our tanks 3 or 4 times and the mate went down in his shirt and shorts with the caustic gunin the tanks.He got badly burnt,they took him ashore never to be seen again,by the way i was one of the Hull a/b"s on board.The captain was great guy who had his wife onboard hullboy


----------



## handybilly7 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hullboy sorry missed your message--the Capt. and wife was probably Capt. Richards and his wife. Don't recall the Houston caustic cleaning incident but do recall Chief Mate Jerry Lees--having to go ashore in Santos--incredible pain--chemical spray in the eyes.


----------



## Nikki Watkinson (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 

This is not to do with the ship above, however I'm looking for some important information... 

I'm looking for any information regarding the Stolt Castle Oil tanker.... Anyone around In 1986???


----------

